# Standard for kitchen ventilating systems DW171



## Neko (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello Everyone, I am a new registered poster. Can anyone tell me about 
the British Standard for DW 171 ?


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

what?


----------



## Neko (Mar 25, 2005)

*What is DW171 ?*

DW171 is a British Standard for "Kitchen Ventilation Systems." I’m very urgent to find this documents, anybody knows the details in this Standard. Please help me? Thank you!


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.carryduffdesigns.co.uk/buildingregs/tbk_1998.pdf#search='british%20ventilation'[/URL] 

try this


----------



## Neko (Mar 25, 2005)

*Give me some advises?*

Now I’m handling the project for commercial kitchen ventilation systems in HK. Our client wants to follow British Standard to construct. So I need The Standard for Kitchen Ventilation Systems DW171. But I can’t find it in HK and haven’t time to order it UK. Anybody knows the details in this Standard or give me some advises? Help me, please? Thank you!


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.hvca.org.uk/publications.html
here is something you can purchase.


----------

